# Sugar Coating...



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

chicken thigh + dirt = Brady's favorite food EVER

Brady LOVES dirt and mud. lol
<<<<<<<< (example)

No matter how many times I move the meat off the dirt, he just continues to bring it right back again.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We need to use that picture for the blog...its awesome. Would you mind if we did?

Ours do the same as well, expect they like to roll it in the leaves too LOL :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Penny loves her meat seasoned with dirt too.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> We need to use that picture for the blog...its awesome. Would you mind if we did?


Be my guest...I would be honored. :biggrin:

Let me know where if you do...I wanna see!!! lol


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Penny loves her meat seasoned with dirt too.





danemama08 said:


> Ours do the same as well, expect they like to roll it in the leaves too LOL :biggrin:


I think the dirt and leaves make it extra tasty...maybe even some extra minerals? lol


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Great pic!


----------

